# R15-500 or the Current Directv DVR?



## TimewarpShakti (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

I'm having Directv installed for the first time this Sunday. I've ordered the DVR receiver from them, but from what I have read on this board, using a Tivo based receiver/dvr might be much better.

I have the opportunity to buy a R15-500 locally -- would there be an advantage to having this rather than the DVR that Directv will provide to me? 

Meanwhile, I am told that Directv will bill me the same monthly amount whether I supply the receiver or they supply it -- so I know I will not be saving any money if I supply my own. 

I should add: I have not previously owned or used a DVR -- so my learning curve will start at the "what the poop is this?" phase and hopefully work forward. 

Thanks for any insight you can give.


----------



## FlWingNut (Mar 4, 2005)

The R15 _is_ the current SD DVR offered by Directv. The D*Tivo SD DVR is an R10. Check eBay if that's the one you want. But do give the R15 a chance. It's not the POS some here make it out to be. I have one and it works just fine. I also own two D*Tivos and like them, too. They each have their strengths and weaknesses.'

Do check out www.dbstalk.com for more on the R15.

Welcome.


----------



## TimewarpShakti (Sep 22, 2007)

thank you!

I was told that the r15 was a Tivo -- sadly I suspect that the word "Tivo" is, incorrectly, a generic term to some people.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Start here http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

The R15 is currently the standard DVR Directv supplies. The last 3 numbers: 100, 300, 500 etc refer to the Manufacturer of the unit. They are all built to the same specs.

The R15 is not a Tivo. It is the inhouse Directv DVR which uses Directv.s software. 

If you get one from Directv it will be leased. if you purchase one locally it could be leased or owned. it is hard to tell sometimes.

I would just get one from Directv. It will be installed and set up for free. And your Dish, multiswitch etc may need updating, so it will be done at the same time.

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

FlWingNut said:


> The D*Tivo SD DVR is an R10.


The last-to-be-produced Series 2 (i.e. has USB ports) D*Tivo is the R10; there are a number of other SD DTivo models.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

goony said:


> The last-to-be-produced Series 2 (i.e. has USB ports) D*Tivo is the R10; there are a number of other SD DTivo models.


Yes there are a number of Series 1 and 2 Directv/Tivo units. Some examples being the DSR series, the DVR Series etc etc.

The R10 is offically a Series 2.5 Model. Just to not have any confussion.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Well, officially, the R10 is not a series anything. Hobbyists refer to it as series 2.5, but you will never see TiVo call it that.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Well according to Directv it is a 2.5 and it does not really matter what Tivo says about the unit now does it?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I'd be interested to know where DirecTV refers to the R10 as a series 2.5.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Look up Directv R10 Series 2.5 and you shall find the information you are seeking


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

wolflord11 said:


> Look up Directv R10 Series 2.5 and you shall find the information you are seeking


Nope, still don't see it. I see lots of references on other websites but I don't see anything where DirecTV itself uses that term.


----------

